# Calls



## gman2431 (Sep 9, 2016)

Have had these done for a little while but just put all the reeds in last night. 

All are oil finished and buffed and reeds from THO. 

Hunting season is coming so I figured I better wrap these up completely. 

All CandC welcomed!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh and top one is KOA with Narra accent, to the right of that is elm burl, below that is Russian olive burl with ABW and the bottom one is cheery burl with box elder accent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

Beautiful calls! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 9, 2016)

Sharp looking calls Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 9, 2016)

Very Nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2016)

Distinctly stupendous! My fav is the Elm burl. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 9, 2016)

I like the way that box elder goes with the cherry. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> the bottom one is cheery burl



I love seeing happy calls. They always look so much better when they're cheerful....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those look fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 10, 2016)

Love the calls, hate the camo cords. Try one with a leather cord and see how it looks. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

